# Ferret Housing Inspiration



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi All, Im New here! Im Joe and from Notts, i keep chickens, turkeys and goats! Know a few people off of here, Nerys and Rory, extremely funny and really nice people!

Anyway, im after some pictures of your ferret housing, houses for inspiration for me, 

Thanks Alot Joe: victory:


----------



## Alice (Apr 30, 2007)

:welcome:to the forum. I also have goats, what breed do you keep?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Anglo Nubians, Wish id of chose a quieter breed! haha, there gourjous! but cant they shout!! wbu?

Joe


----------



## Alice (Apr 30, 2007)

:lol2: They certainly can, you can hear mine a good few acres away. Mine are Anglo Nubian x Pygmy. The breeder kept their mum (an anglo-Nubian) for milk. They did have a Nubian Buck but it died during foot and mouth year. They needed to breed their Nubian again so that she'd carry on producing milk, so used their Pygmy buck instead due to livestock moving restrictions. Not sure exactly how the Pygmy buck managed but i've heard that a step ladder was involved. :whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

sounds funny! yeah pygmys are loud too! if youve got pictures id like to see as ive never seen that cross. thanks Joe


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

hey joe!!

nice to see you on here 

Joe helped rory and I get the gremlins van out of the ditch i drove into in nottingham, lol.. 

its funny now looking back, and it was funny at the time.. is that old bloke still moaning about motorbikes in the lane?? i thought rory was going to go over the fence and lump him one at some points!

N


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

hes moaning about anything he can N! the goats,, hedge and so on!!

suprised that rory didnt tbh!

j


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello, my mum used to have 3 goats and brad them about 3 times. One night I went down and watched one giving birth at like 5am. That's another animal to add to the list that I have seen give birth!

And I have 3 ferrets and just made a massive enclosure for them out of a three tiered thing that my mum used to use for boarding rabbbits, I'll post a picture up tomorrow if you like? PM me to remind me to do it XD


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

would be great if you could! thanks.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

bump as still not had any pics, atm i have a very big rabbit hutch with run, tubes etc but i feel its a bit boring so would love to see other peoples set ups


----------



## polecatlass (Aug 26, 2008)

*Ferret housing*

Hi Joe

You will know me as Karmalady on the duck guess forums. You get everywhere dont you?

I have just had some ferrets dumped at my back door a few nights ago. They were in a half open cage in a tied up bin bag!
When I opened the bag, 3 ran away but I have kept 2polecat coloured girls. 

Looking for inspiration myself re: building a new house/run etc.


----------



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

My 3 fuzzies live in here










It has an internal section and a bit to run around in with a cat flap between the two incase i need to shut them in for whatever reason.
You can sort of see it here


















And the tube on the outside that you can see leads to this


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

dont supose you fancy coming to mine and making me one of them do you! its amazing! aha. karmalady? sarah?


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

That makes mine look a bit bland lol. Oh well:


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh I forgot to say, they have access to all three levels of the hutch XD And the top level has a small hutch in it that is their bed  I only just made this for them, any suggestions for additions to it will be considered


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

We made a Ferret Court, but as we are making a few of them we needed to be able to move them round.
This is the first one hubby built for our 4 girls.
He's Building another for the boys and a third for mum and kits.

The picture shows it before we added Tubing instead of the ramp lol


----------

